# Dru Is Found



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Finally. That Rodriguez will rot in hell. :evil:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

They should of squeezed it out of him months ago. Does ND have a death penalty?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

No. But they found her body in MN now the feds will be involved.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and friends.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well maybe some closure for the family but everytime I look at my two little girls I just can't imagine how I would handle it. Such a beautiful life ended by some dirtball. No trial just the chair!


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

TO THE STATE OF NORTH DAKOTA AND FAMILY OF DRU

Although I never knew Dru the pain of her loss is felt by our family in Wisconsin. May God grant the family of Dru Sjodin and the people of ND
His blessings and help you find peace and strength during this terrible time.

wiscan22


----------



## Goosehunter_ND (Mar 24, 2004)

I feel extremely bad for the family but that needs to go to federal court so we cal kill that SOB!!! People like him dont deserve anything in life but a good *** kicking over and over and over. Maybe we should just let him go to jail and let the inmates take care of him!! Im glad the family finally has closure also and it really shows how ND and MN come together in a time of need and show their support.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

wiscan22 said:


> TO THE STATE OF NORTH DAKOTA AND FAMILY OF DRU
> 
> Although I never knew Dru the pain of her loss is felt by our family in Wisconsin. May God grant the family of Dru Sjodin and the people of ND
> His blessings and help you find peace and strength during this terrible time.
> ...


Her and her family were from MN.....so dont forget the state of MN too.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

They really should set the bail for people like him at around $16.

Then announce when and where he will be released in conjunction with a policemans ball about 50+ miles away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

Mna, I worked a lot in her home town this year and last. The whole town had signs out saying , "Come back home Dru. We miss you." At least these towns people will be having their wishes granted, too bad it ended this way. Let the bastard that did this take numerous beatings before he dies suffering in a prison. :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If I were sitting on a Jury with the given evidence I would say guilty of murder to the highest degree. I'm sorry to say I don't know if killing him (Rodriguz) would help correct anything. I would say at the least he should never see the light of day again. My first instinct is to kill him, but that is only letting myself be dragged down to his level of ilk. I guess there is nothing saying I wouldn't be able to get over it tho. :dead:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

...at least now there will be some closure for her family and they can start to get on with their lives.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

My sympathy goes out to all of Dru's family, friends, classmates, and co- workers. Community members and search party members as well. Very sad deal. :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Rodriguz is going to melt in the chair...it looks like this is a Federal case going to trial in Fargo's federal court system.

I hope for Dru's family this is a quick trial and quick end for Rodriguz, I'm sure we all know killing another person (Rodriguz) isn't going to make it right, but will help make the country more safe.


----------

